# Rim 957



## Lumar (May 29, 2003)

This blackberry unit is about 5 months old. Never had any problems with it.

I will try to describe everything:
I just migrated all the exchange accounts off the old exchange server to my new exchange server about 3 months ago. Migration went fine... Everyones outlook seemed to accept the migration to the new exchange server.

But 2-3 weeks ago this blackberry stopped recieving and sending e-mails... I re-added it to the RIM Server we have and it seemed to work fine...

1 week after that; it wouldnt synch with outlook. I re-installed the blacberry software and it seemed to work fine again. Another week or so goes by and it wont synch again. So I figure to start over from scratch... I wiped the blackberry, re-installed the blackberry OS, uninstalled the blackberry software on the desktop, re-created his e-mail account on the exhcange server and re-did his profile on his laptop.... That was this weekend... It was synching fine and sending e-mail fine on Sunday and yesterday (Monday) now Tuesday the damn thing isnt synching again I mean what gives???

Here is the RIM log that it is giving us today:



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
On 6/10/2003 12:59 PM
Synchronize Handheld Calendar with MS Outlook Calendar

First System: Handheld
Second System: MS Outlook
Conflict Resolution: MS Outlook Wins
Appointment Range: From 6/10/2003 To 12/31/2079

Total Inputs From First System: 0

Total Inputs From Second System: 0

Field mapping used for translation:
MS Outlook Handheld
Subject ------------------------- Description Title
Start Date ---------------------- Start Date
Start Time ---------------------- Start Time
End Date ------------------------ End Date
End Time ------------------------ End Time
Alarm Date ---------------------- Alarm Date
Alarm Time ---------------------- Alarm Time
Reminder Set Flag --------------- Alarm Flag
Body ---------------------------- Notes
Location ------------------------ Location


Internal Error #4198.
Translation Canceled!
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
On 6/10/2003 12:59 PM
Synchronize Handheld Tasks with MS Outlook Tasks

First System: Handheld
Second System: MS Outlook
Conflict Resolution: Notify
To-Do Range: Unchecked

Total Inputs From First System: 0

Field mapping used for translation:
Handheld MS Outlook
Title --------------------------- Subject
Notes --------------------------- Body
Due Date ------------------------ Due Date
Priority ------------------------ Priority
Status -------------------------- Status

User has requested a re-sync.
Translation Canceled!
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
On 6/10/2003 12:59 PM
Synchronize Handheld Tasks with MS Outlook Tasks

First System: Handheld
Second System: MS Outlook
Conflict Resolution: Notify
To-Do Range: Unchecked

Total Inputs From First System: 0

Total Inputs From Second System: 0

Field mapping used for translation:
MS Outlook Handheld
Subject ------------------------- Title
Due Date ------------------------ Due Date
Status -------------------------- Status
Priority ------------------------ Priority
Body ---------------------------- Notes


Internal Error #4198.
Translation Canceled!


Any help would be great thank you....


----------



## barryt (Jul 3, 2003)

I havent had the range of issues that you describe - but did have the specific case of Internal Error #4198 Translation Canceled - here's what I did , which may (or may not) help.

I had changed around the location of some PST files in my outlook - and recreated some profile information. When I did this - RIM sync stopped working - probably because it was looking for some information that was no longer where it expected.

Only way I could find to solve the problem was to go into intellsync on the blackberry desktop manager, and go into PIM configure.

When in PIM configure you need to "choose" each application in turn, and when on the config screen for that application go to the "Browse" button. 

When the folder dialog pops up go down to the "selected folders" window and highlight the selected folders , then click "remove". Then go back up to the folder list window and re-select the folder , then click "Add". Do this for every folder in every service (probably contacts, tasks, calendar and memo.

There is a warning message when you go to remove the folders - but it seems only to impact the "history" of syncronisation - not the actual items present in outlook. Though you should expect to see a complete refresh of all items on the handheld after you do this.

barryT


----------



## ddh76 (Jul 17, 2003)

BarryT is spot on. This works a treat.

thanks!


----------



## ricks (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm having the same problem as Lumar. I tried Barry T's solution and my problem is that when i try to select a folder on our network by clicking on the '+' key beside the parent - nothing happens. the + sign goes away and I am unable to browse the folders where my contact information resides (trying to update my address book)

any ideas? thanks for your help!


----------



## tiedye (Jul 18, 2003)

Same problem as Rick. Hit the "+" but none of my folders are "selectable".
Scrambling for help!!


----------



## ricks (Jul 17, 2003)

just found the problem. my problem stemmed from an apparent corrupted or bad Outlook Profile. I deleted and added new profile, specified as such in the intellisync software and now is working. hope that helps!

Rick


----------



## Lumar (May 29, 2003)

I have gotten a ton of e-mails and keep forgetting to post how I fixed this problem...

Pretty stupid actually. I just updated the bios. =)


----------



## Roz (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey,
I got the same Internal error on trying to synch but I was not able to get into the PIM configuration to remap to another Tasks, Contacts etc. folder. I was getting a further msg 'Intellisynch Configuration is Invalid' BEFORE the PIM window opened.

To fix (if anyone gets this): Go to the local user profile folder and delete the PIN number folder PLUS the PIN number.CFG folder. Then try the Configure PIM again and the software will generate another configuration file which should be bug-free!
Hope that helps someone out there.

Roz


----------



## Lumar (May 29, 2003)

That was one of the things I tried too... Still got the same internal error... Until I updated the BIOS.


----------



## Jeason65 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have been dealing with this same issue for over a year now. I support about 40 Blackberry users internally using a BES server and Exchange 2000. It seems at least every month or so a couple of our Blackberry's will stop syncing contacts or task. I've opened a ticket with RIM tech support and was told to create a separate MAPI profile for the blackberry to use while syncing. This did not work. To date the only solution has been to uncheck each item in the intellisync and re-add it. Interestingly enough when I talk to RIM about this they made me think this was isolated to just me. I'll update you if I get a "real" resolution.


----------



## Jeason65 (Aug 18, 2003)

I called RIM on this today and they are finally recognizing this as a problem. Good news is they have issued a hotfix for Desktop Manager v3.6. We applied the hotfix to one of "broke" users and it immediately resovled the sync issue. Bad news is there is not a hot fix for Desktop Manager v3.5.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kewjoe (Aug 21, 2003)

Im in the software updates section of Blackberry's and i see the hotfix, but i don't see the actual download for it. Am i missing something?


----------



## sratcliffe (Aug 26, 2003)

Running Exchange 2000, BES 3.6 SR1, device 6710, Outlook mail client.

I had the same error message when synchronising PIM, but different cause. 

I have another mailbox opening within my Outlook profile. This appears before me alphabetically. Under configure PIM options using the option to Browse to check it was picking up the correct Outlook contacts folder I noticed that the other profile was displayed with contacts underneath - mine wasn't. 

Remove the other mailbox from outlook profile and now my contacts folder appears. Intellisync software must look down and select first contacts folder it sees in current outlook profile!


----------



## jrobuck (Sep 19, 2003)

BarryT is right on! This worked beautifully for me. I have been struggling with this for a while. Thanks BarryT!!


----------



## davrox (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks guys, was having this same issue on one of our users and going in and removing and adding back the attribute that we needed to sync, and RIM was no help. Thanks again- Davo


----------



## Chewy (Oct 13, 2003)

Same problem as all the others re Error Message #4198 when syncing my Blackberry 6210. In frustration I did a google search on "blackberry sync error message #4198" and found myself here. Thanks barryt - worked like a charm.


----------



## Schleprock (Oct 16, 2003)

Tried everything above but nothing worked. I blew away my old Outlook profile and recreated from scratch. Works great now. All folders sync-ing fine.


----------



## Awilliamson (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone have the latest synchronize.dll ? 3.6.058?

Why doesn't RIM provide the fixes online? They provide all the other software as downloadable units. Strange.

When i called T-Mobile (UK) they had no idea what i was talking about and were no use whatsoever!


----------



## Roz (Aug 7, 2003)

Just to clarify my post below: The local user profile folder will be on the users pc ('C:\documents and settings\username' for example), dependent on the Operating System you're using. In that username folder you'll see the Blackberry or Research in Motion folder (writing this from memory) but once you're in username folder, to find the 'pin number' folder is pretty obvious from what I can remember. Incidentally, I've since had the same problem on another couple of devices and have resolved the problem in a matter of minutes without any reoccurrences from them.

This does the trick. Email/post if you need more guidance

Roz


----------



## jbanks (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks barryt!! I've had this problem for some time and was unable to find any solution from RIM, but your solution worked great!


----------



## ChuchaBrown (Nov 14, 2003)

Where is hot fix 2? I can't find it anywhere. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpoc (Nov 19, 2003)

I downloaded SP3.5a and this fixed my problem. The PIM configure solution did not work for me. The problem started after and upgrade of Office XP to Office 2003 on a machine running Windows XP.


----------



## kindrick (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks so much, Roz. Your tip was just what I needed. My BB wouldn't synch up and was giving that error. I called it in to our help desk and have been waiting for deskside to show up. I followed your instructions and I'm in business again! I've come to depend on the BB so much I dreaded leaving for the day without having it up to date!


----------

